# Wenn man Bild (link) anklickt speichern...Wie?



## scooterbaby (27. März 2004)

Hab da wieder mal so ein Problem....
Ich möchte gerne wenn ich ein Bild anklicke, dass es der Browser nicht in einem neuen Fenster öffnet, sondern das man das Bild sofort speichern kann....Kann man das mit einem HTML Code realisieren?

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfe!

Gruß
scooterbaby


----------



## rootssw (27. März 2004)

Hallo!

Das ginge vielleicht im IE mit der Funktion execCommand von JavaScript.
Das wäre dann aber wirklich IE only!
Ich würde es vielleicht so machen (wenn du kannst), dass das Bild in einem normalen Link gesetzt wird, als Verweis dient dann nicht die Grafik, sondern ein PHP-Script, dass die Datei zum Speichern ausgibt.
Beispiel:


```
<a href="speicherebild.php?bild=bildnummer1002.jpg"><img src="bildnummer1002.jpg" /></a>
```

Die PHP-Datei:

```
$b = $_GET['bild']
header('Content-Length: '.filesize($b));
header('Content-Type: x-application/octet-stream');
header("Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=\"$b\"");
header("Content-Disposition: filename=$b");
readfile($b);
```

Dadurch wird das Bild nicht im Browser angezeigt, sondern ein Speichern-Dialog angezeigt.
Und kompatibler als ein JavaScript ist das allemal!


----------



## scooterbaby (27. März 2004)

Hallo rootssw!

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe
PHP ist echt das beste!
Ich werde es probieren, aber wie Du es mir erklärt hast komme ich da sicher
ans Ziel....Danke

Gruß
scooterbaby


----------

